# I want Recover Data from .flk file of folder lcok v6.4



## ganesh kayyuru (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Friends,

I have installed the folder lock v6.4 software in my pc, and i have kept all my important data in encrypt mode file name called "Jana File.flk" in D drive. Now i have forgotten that password and i want to recovery that data, it's very urgent and i have installed full version.

Please do the need full on the same and give me the suggestion how to recovery my data.

Advance Thank You

" And See The Attachment File"


----------

